# First scan.



## smile4loubie (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG. I have my first scan next Thursday. I'll be just over 7 weeks. 

Called the cedar centre (my specialist diabetic clinic) and have been really impressed so far. Been told what i should and shouldn't be eating what my blood levels should be or what i should aim for and was asked if i had any questions etc.

oh and pregnancy sickness = a ***** lol
thanks everyone for your support so far


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Lou just wanted to wish you luck for Thursday hun xx


----------



## tabbicles (Sep 15, 2010)

I bet your so excited! I got a scan at 8 weeks and it looked like a jelly baby!  I was amazed at how much it alreday looked like the start of a person actually, rather than just a cluster of cells....  I have tried to attach the pic from the 8 week scan which should get you excited as you won't be far off that   My hospital (Kingston) have been fantastic all through.


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 15, 2010)

tabbicles said:


> I bet your so excited! I got a scan at 8 weeks and it looked like a jelly baby!  I was amazed at how much it alreday looked like the start of a person actually, rather than just a cluster of cells....  I have tried to attach the pic from the 8 week scan which should get you excited as you won't be far off that   My hospital (Kingston) have been fantastic all through.


I am now I've seen that lol Hehe x


----------



## tabbicles (Sep 15, 2010)

Ha! you wait till the 12 week and 20 week ones!! x


----------



## am64 (Sep 15, 2010)

good luck with the scan ...exciting stuff xxx


----------



## rachelha (Sep 20, 2010)

SO exciting,  Nathan looked a bit like a bumble bee on his first scan and was known as bumble for the rest of my pregnancy.  Make sure you get pictures.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 20, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> OMG. I have my first scan next Thursday. I'll be just over 7 weeks.
> 
> Called the cedar centre (my specialist diabetic clinic) and have been really impressed so far. Been told what i should and shouldn't be eating what my blood levels should be or what i should aim for and was asked if i had any questions etc.
> 
> ...



Sickness sucks, i am still being sick and im 19 weeks, dont think it will ever end.

Had a scan at 6 weeks looked like a bean, but you could see the heartbeat whcih was awesome.


Very exciting


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 21, 2010)

It's amazing! I had one at 6 weeks, 5 days and got this:







I have one on the 12th to test baby for Down's and a general check on the 14th October so I can't wait to see baby again


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 21, 2010)

PS I am now at 9 weeks and 2 days


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 21, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> PS I am now at 9 weeks and 2 days



Thats flown by!! Your 10 weeks and a day behind me. Im 19 and 1 day


----------



## tracey w (Sep 21, 2010)

good luck for the scan!


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 21, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Thats flown by!! Your 10 weeks and a day behind me. Im 19 and 1 day



It is going so quickly! The 9weeks is going by what the doctors think. If I go by when Matt and I concieved, I'm actually 8weeks and 2 days. I don't know lol....


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 22, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> It is going so quickly! The 9weeks is going by what the doctors think. If I go by when Matt and I concieved, I'm actually 8weeks and 2 days. I don't know lol....



Ah yes, i remember they tried to tell us i as less pregnant than we knew i was, We stopped having sex when we first found out, i knew i was after less than a week.  so to tell us it was 2 weeks later was bananas. The date they where giving would have been a mircal.

We know when the deed was done haha  xxx


----------

